# REX :)pics



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

ok so i have asked a question before about breeding my blue satin poor rex and my satin siamese and regular siamese. Well since the babies have grown a bit more there is hair and geuss WHAT. Almost all of them have really wavy hair ( _Im so excited !!_). 4 did come out black and and the rest are very dark beige color myabe not even beige ??? and here are some pics <3

group photo lol


















showing off the curls 









baby dwarf has its eyes open !!



























look at that pretty face


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Sooo cute :shock: I have to get some curly babies one day!


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

They really are so cute <3 The most thing im proudest of is first of all of any thing is my little dwarf baby im so glad my first time mother mice took it in. I love both the dwarf and the mothers for taking him in, im never ever going to get rid of the mothers. And the second is succeding for more rex's the babies are so gorgeous, some are more scidish then others but i will work on that. My plan is im going to try and breed for stronger more wavy coats. If any one can give advise on that, that would be really nice?


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

They're all really lovely and I think that's so nice about keeping the mother mice  I'm so pleased for you that the dwarf made it and proved what good first timers your girls are!

All I know is that homozygous produces better curls but that so far is the limit to my knowledge :lol: My aim is (eventually) to have some LHSA as I know they hold the curls better due to the longer/hollow hairs. Should only take a few years of careful breeding


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

its seems like every day there hair gets even more curly i was told on here that if i get lucky the first litter will come out with curly hair cause the dad is a poor rex and the mother is not rex at all that i know of. And so i geuss either i got lucky or the mother carries the same gene?


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

That is not where the luck is though. They will all have great curly coats until about 6 weeks...then the curls will fade away if they are poor rexes.


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

No, the mother can't be a carrier as Astrex (rex) is dominant Re so if she carried it, she would _be_ it.
If the father was a poor astrex like you say then I would of thought he was heterozygous Re/re. Having said that, if all babies are curly he's more likely to be homozygous which means (if he is) that all babies you get from him will be curly 

No matter what he is, all these curly babies will be heterozygous. Breeding the best back to him or another Astrex will produce some Homozygous which should have even better curls 

I just read all that back and have managed to totally baffle myself :lol: I'm sure that's all correct and hope it makes some sense!


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

about all of the babies have curly hair. I am going to breed the best female back to the father. I really dont wish that the curls will fade but you know we will see. I honestly didnt think the female had any rex lol. The father does still have some curls like on his rump and behind his neck and his stomach. (If you breed a balck male mouse to a female siamese with poor marking will it darken up the points???????


----------



## MissPorter13 (Jun 20, 2012)

Well depending on his age it's good that he's even got that much curl left, I see a lot of adult astrex that although lovely and curly as babies, look as though they've just had a bad blow-dry as adults  (except for a the curly whiskers and odd few guard hairs) Anyway, I look forward to seeing more pictures as they grow up 

With regard to the black x siamese question I honestly don't have a clue! I would _think_ that it could work, but I'd think just selectively breeding the ones with the darkest points together for a few generations would achieve better results...Just a guess though- if any one else knows then please feel free to correct me!


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

I have every intension to post more pics and more updates. When i do updates should i do them on this or just post another thread??
Yea i seen on another post that said to darken the points you breed to black but ima try it cause i have 2 female siamese mice.


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

if you post on this thread people will be able to follow the progress
they are cute by the way


----------



## wowwy (Jun 8, 2012)

thanks


----------

